# dvr



## frankctx (Nov 21, 2003)

is it possible to transfer dvr recordings to dvd without dish active service?


----------



## finniganps (Jan 23, 2004)

Can't you just play the recording and record it using a DVD recorder?


----------



## Sat4me (May 13, 2006)

I certainly can on my 508. Do it all the time.


----------



## finniganps (Jan 23, 2004)

I guess he's thinking of stopping Dish and figuring out if he has to transfer all his recordings first - answer is NO, he can transfer the recordings after he stops service I believe.


----------



## chessmaster1010 (May 29, 2002)

*No,* he doesn't have to trasnfer this DVR recordings *before*.
*Yes,* had can still play his DVR recordings *after* stopping Dish service.


----------



## frankctx (Nov 21, 2003)

chessmaster1010 said:


> *No,* he doesn't have to trasnfer this DVR recordings *before*.
> *Yes,* had can still play his DVR recordings *after* stopping Dish service.


thanks,we are on a thirty day u-verse trial..It seems good so far. only uverse and time warner available here for internet hi speed ..its been 10 years with E and I really hate to leave. Uverse only offers 1 DVR at this time and we got 3 with E.. Wonder if my dvr's will work with Uverse(its a fiber optic feed)? Any thoughts? thanks,folks


----------



## Kevin Brown (Sep 4, 2005)

>> Yes, had can still play his DVR recordings after stopping Dish service.

Just curious in that I've heard that this is true too. (I want to go HD DVR, but I have too much stuff on my 522, but at least one person said that they might leave the 522 with me for 30 days or so until I can get the stuff off of it ... to DVD, if I got an HD DVR.)

OK, so the question is: if the 522 isn't hooked up to the satellite, what exactly happens during that 5 step bootup process? It doesn't hang? Eventually at the end I can still get to my recordings?

(Duh! I suppose I could just disconnect it and try this myself.  Except that I wouldn't want to have to reload all the guide info!)


----------



## kf4omc (Apr 11, 2006)

when I had an LNB go bad on my dish I just pushed the DVR button while the reciver was looking for a Sat signal. This should bring you to your DVR list and you can then play anything in your DVR list while the reciver is looking for a signal.


----------



## Kevin Brown (Sep 4, 2005)

I did not know that. Thanks for the tip!


----------

